# Sunday River Top to Bottom for Sunday?



## Tin (Nov 7, 2014)

http://www.sundayriver.com/winter/mountain-report


----------



## dlague (Nov 7, 2014)

Not bad either $29 instead of Killington's $49 - thankfully there are a boat load of 2 fers out there.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 7, 2014)

The price will go up when its top to Bottom.  People were skiing top to Bottom on Monday. Not formally open. I am not into losing my pass.  I would not be surprised if you had two top to bottom and Barker on Sunday. XTC looked close as did jungle Road.  My guess is we get Upper Sunday Punch tomorrow to go along with T2.  I will find out in the am.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 7, 2014)

Daily operaions start tomorrow also.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 7, 2014)

It does say "This weekend kicks off daily lift operations and lift tickets will be $29 for all ages. "

That sounds to me like they plan on charging $29 for the weekend.   If Wildcat doesn't open for Sunday, I may head to the River instead. I'll save my Killington twofers when they have TtB.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 7, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> It does say "This weekend kicks off daily lift operations and lift tickets will be $29 for all ages. "
> 
> That sounds to me like they plan on charging $29 for the weekend.   If Wildcat doesn't open for Sunday, I may head to the River instead. I'll save my Killington twofers when they have TtB.



The Face book page states $39 when its top to bottom.






Remove
Sunday River $29 for tomorrow. When we go top to bottom, tickets will be $39 for adults and $29 for everyone else.
Like · 3 hours ago







I am hoping for top to bottom tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Tin (Nov 7, 2014)

Bob R said:


> The Face book page states $39 when its top to bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Still cheap and better than K. Fall goes to Sunday River.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 7, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> It does say "This weekend kicks off daily lift operations and lift tickets will be $29 for all ages. "
> 
> That sounds to me like they plan on charging $29 for the weekend.   If Wildcat doesn't open for Sunday, I may head to the River instead. I'll save my Killington twofers when they have TtB.



Same (except for the Killington part).  Keep in touch., may see you at one or the other.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 7, 2014)

Sitting here in Colorado and jealous of your skiing. How weird does that sound...go get it!!!!


----------



## dlague (Nov 8, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Sitting here in Colorado and jealous of your skiing. How weird does that sound...go get it!!!!



Aren't  a basin keystone and Loveland open!


.......


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 8, 2014)

K is now $54. You can ski down to North Ridge but still need to use the stairs to get back up to the gondi for downloading.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 10, 2014)

Deadheadskier,
You were right I believe they only charged $29 yesterday.  I think it goes up today.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 10, 2014)

How was this skiing?  We changed plans to wildcat last minute; free and shorter drive


----------



## Vortex (Nov 10, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> How was this skiing?  We changed plans to wildcat last minute; free and shorter drive



Sat was nice,  Sunday it was rough early, but I heard it softened up later.  Top to bottom, sketchey in one section, but no downloading.  This week will have major expansion.  Several trails waiting to go off Barker. They need to just tie in from The bottom of locke to the Bottom of Barker.


----------



## skiadikt (Nov 10, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Sitting here in Colorado and jealous of your skiing. How weird does that sound...go get it!!!!



why? a-basin, loveland & keystone are open with keystone having significant vertical.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 10, 2014)

skiadikt said:


> why? a-basin, loveland & keystone are open with keystone having significant vertical.




Well, I was in Colorado for 10 days and the skiing as I passed didn't look too goodand it was crazy warm the whole time. I would much rather been at the loaf, wildcat or Sunday river than beating off the Denver mob at abasin  or keystone although i bet LL would have been fine. Now I'm in tahoe and its even warmer. Drove by Salt Lake yesterday and not much white leftover from the earlier snows. Overall its pretty hoy in the west right now....no worries we'll get ours.


----------



## SkiFanE (Nov 10, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> How was this skiing?  We changed plans to wildcat last minute; free and shorter drive



Both days were nice, but Sunday was best for me.  Sunday I started after Bob quit - and T2 was covered in spring bumps at noon.  Happy to be on skis again


----------



## Vortex (Nov 10, 2014)

SkiFanE said:


> Both days were nice, but Sunday was best for me.  Sunday I started after Bob quit - and T2 was covered in spring bumps at noon.  Happy to be on skis again



I could have used your help stacking wood.:lol:


----------



## SkiFanE (Nov 10, 2014)

Bob R said:


> I could have used your help stacking wood.:lol:



Haha...how about the early shift next weekend?!  (love sleeping in til ski programs start).  N&N are still painting...don't you guys know all chores must be done by opening day?!


----------



## Vortex (Nov 10, 2014)

SkiFanE said:


> Haha...how about the early shift next weekend?!  (love sleeping in til ski programs start).  N&N are still painting...don't you guys know all chores must be done by opening day?!



Learning.
Was fine for opening day.  Decided to not wait for it to soften up and started  more chores.

I will figure it out eventually.


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 10, 2014)

While this is an SR thread, could any of you speak to the lines (or lack thereof) at any of the open areas mentioned.  I heard that BW was pretty sketchy.  Can anyone confirm that? And nobody mentioned the Loaf!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 10, 2014)

Wildcat conditions were great.  Almost wall to wall only Lynx with only one small area of a bit of dirt showing through down near the base as you cut over to the last steep pitch on Catenary.  A few hours of snowmaking should fix that.  One more evening on snowmaking and Lynx will be completely wall to wall and I'm sure they'll be moving on to Polecat.  We were like the 10th chair up or so, no line after those initial chairs. 

BW had a lot more bare spots.  They had started blowing on some other terrain already though.  I'd imagine a couple of days worth of snowmaking and they'll have two trails open TtB for the weekend.  No lift lines at BW yesterday; a bit bigger crowd than Wildcat, but I think that's because Wildcat didn't announce opening until 9:45PM the night before.


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 10, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Wildcat conditions were great.  Almost wall to wall only Lynx with only one small area of a bit of dirt showing through down near the base as you cut over to the last steep pitch on Catenary.  ..., no line after those initial chairs.
> 
> BW had a lot more bare spots.  They had started blowing on some other terrain already though.  ....  No lift lines at BW yesterday;....


Thanks for that info.  So it seems like Killington - higher price and all, was the only one with a humongous line!  Interesting!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 10, 2014)

That's the NY market for you.   

Boston is spreading out between SR, SL, WC, BW & K.   No one from NY is driving anywhere but K in all likely hood.

The last time I hit K when it was only it and SR, the lines sucked.  I'll wait for TtB and both Snowdon and Superstar chairs are going before going there this year.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 10, 2014)

DHS I sent you a pm this morning I need tyour help unrlated tho this thriead ny vs maine ofr lobster please help DHS


----------



## yeggous (Nov 10, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> That's the NY market for you.
> 
> Boston is spreading out between SR, SL, WC, BW & K.   No one from NY is driving anywhere but K in all likely hood.
> 
> The last time I hit K when it was only it and SR, the lines sucked.  I'll wait for TtB and both Snowdon and Superstar chairs are going before going there this year.


True story. People from real New England know better than to go to Killington this time of year. We'll pick one of the other mountains with lower prices, more terrain, faster lifts, and no crowds.



Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 10, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> That's the NY market for you.
> 
> Boston is spreading out between SR, SL, WC, BW & K.   No one from NY is driving anywhere but K in all likely hood.
> 
> The last time I hit K when it was only it and SR, the lines sucked.  I'll wait for TtB and both Snowdon and Superstar chairs are going before going there this year.


I suspect you are right on with regard to Killington.  Today, beyond locals, I spoke with people from the Boston area, greater NYC, NJ, PA, NY Capital District and even a season pass holder from Delaware.

The key thing with lines at Killington: Stay away from there on weekends.  My favorite skiing oxymoron: "No one skis there.  It's too crowded." To me, the loss of the South Ridge Chair was huge.  It was the one place that one could go to avoid the crowds - even on crowded weekends.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 10, 2014)

fs


----------



## nanjil (Nov 11, 2014)

agree; those bumps were a load of fun


----------



## Domeskier (Nov 11, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> DHS I sent you a pm this morning I need tyour help unrlated tho this thriead ny vs maine ofr lobster please help DHS



Lobster emergency?  This thread has finally piqued my interest.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 11, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Lobster emergency?  This thread has finally piqued my interest.



I would just like to see DHS respond to this post.  Somehow.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 11, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I would just like to see DHS respond to this post.  Somehow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That would be funny. A sent DHS a pm asking him to update my picture profile but he gave some advice it was not have any thing to due with this trhreaddddddddddddddd hike. K and Sunday river and  all who open early and make snow for us fussy customers thanks debate ti out.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm more of a crab man FWIW


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 11, 2014)

Was picturing MJ stuffed lobster


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 11, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Was picturing MJ stuffed lobster



Genius!


----------



## Tin (Nov 11, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Was picturing MJ stuffed lobster



A removed claw with the inner section broken off would work as a smoking device.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2014)

:lol:

I'm not sure where the lobster came crawling along for Scotty, but it appears the signature fix worked out ok.

And Lobster > Crab all day, every day.

I recently partook in a huge Alaskan King Crab feast out in Seattle.  I think I lost weight just trying to eat the damn things.  Lobster, so much easier to crack, so much more meat and far tastier.

The Crabs got the better TV show though


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 11, 2014)

His description of his picture is wrong though. It's Star Trek not Star Wars there Scotty!

I prefer lobster as well I was just trying to spark a new thread.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 11, 2014)

All shellfish are good in my book.


----------



## Tin (Nov 11, 2014)

The way they do crab down in Baltimore is pretty damn good. Once a lobster is over a pound and a half it isn't worth it imo, unless it is being use for other things that lobster should not be used for (mac n cheese, etc.)


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 11, 2014)

Tin said:


> The way they do crab down in Baltimore is pretty damn good. Once a lobster is over a pound and a half it isn't worth it imo, unless it is being use for other things that lobster should not be used for (mac n cheese, etc.)



Yum Maryland crab cakes.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2014)

Tin said:


> The way they do crab down in Baltimore is pretty damn good. Once a lobster is over a pound and a half it isn't worth it imo, unless it is being use for other things that lobster should not be used for (mac n cheese, etc.)



There's a guy right down the street that hooks me up with a pound and a quarter hard shells for about $5 a piece most of the year when he's not drunk and actually bothers to go fishing.  The key is to catch him when he's hammered after he's gone fishing.  That's when he gives you the good deal and sometimes even offers a beer to share with him. 

Certainly beats a foot long Subway sandwich


----------



## snoseek (Nov 11, 2014)

Tin said:


> The way they do crab down in Baltimore is pretty damn good. Once a lobster is over a pound and a half it isn't worth it imo, unless it is being use for other things that lobster should not be used for (mac n cheese, etc.)




The big lobster is tough and flavorless school of thought is a misconception....and lobster is soooo godamn versatile, its pairs well with so many different things. 

But yeah, I LOVE crab also!


----------



## Tin (Nov 12, 2014)

snoseek said:


> The big lobster is tough and flavorless school of thought is a misconception....
> But yeah, I LOVE crab also!




Agreed, I have had some great 3-5 lbs. ones for Holiday dinners and such, but if my friend is hauling traps and asks what I want it is the smaller type. I will only buy them direct from the guys, the fact Stop and Shop here sells them for $10.99 a pound while they are lucky to get $3 a pound just gets under my skin. Even on sale in RI the cheapest I've seen the past few years has been $7-8 a pound.This year my friend out of Freeport, ME was getting about $3.40 a pound versus last year the highest he got was about $2.60. That difference can be an extra $20k+ for those guys. I worked on his boat a few days this summer, shit is no joke and they deserve every penny.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2014)

Those are crazy store prices.  The most I've seen Market Basket charge around here the past 5 years is 8.99 in the middle of winter.  Its no wonder Stop and Shop closed I believe all of their NH stores


----------



## Tin (Nov 12, 2014)

When we visited Portland and Freeport this year they were $6.99 a pound. Up in Bar Harbor in May they were $4.99 a pound.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 12, 2014)

Every summer for a period of time I see Market Basket in NH has lobsters on sale for $3.99/lb. I generally dont buy lobsters for home as I feel its too messy and too much effort for little meat. I do enjoy lobster rolls all prepared  for me though!


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 12, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Every summer for a period of time I see Market Basket in NH has lobsters on sale for $3.99/lb. I generally dont buy lobsters for home as I feel its too messy and too much effort for little meat. I do enjoy lobster rolls all prepared  for me though!



I do not like lobster rolls. I know they do have hot lobster rolls but the ones with mayo are a travesty.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 12, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I do not like lobster rolls. I know they do have hot lobster rolls but the ones with mayo are a travesty.


I generally like them warm with butter but occasionally will go for the mayo version.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 12, 2014)

I think this is the greatest hijack ever.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 12, 2014)

The Basket def has Lobsters for $3.99/lb but they are always Chicken size.    Who doesn't love lobsters or crabs?  This is making me hungry even this early.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I do not like lobster rolls. I know they do have hot lobster rolls but the ones with mayo are a travesty.



You should have your citizenship revoked.  Or at the bare minimum banished from New England.


----------



## SkiFanE (Nov 12, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> You should have your citizenship revoked.  Or at the bare minimum banished from New England.


Take mine too, I don't like Lobster.  But I'll have a frappe and whoopie pie instead


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2014)

Man.  Bunch of commis up in here.  :lol:


----------



## Puck it (Nov 12, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Man. Bunch of commis up in here. :lol:



I have never eaten one or will eat one.  And I prefer King Crab or Snow Crab to Lobster


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 12, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Man.  Bunch of commis up in here.  :lol:



I love lobster just not lobster rolls those are for tourists.


----------



## Tin (Nov 12, 2014)

I'd rather get 10 hot weiners in the same roll, for the same price as one lobster roll.


----------



## Quietman (Nov 12, 2014)

When we rented a place on the Maine coast for my parent's 50th, we kayaked out and bought them straight off the boat.  Steamed them in sea water with sea weed, I'm not a lobster nut but those were soooooo good!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2014)

I eat lobster about once a week. I can make lobster dinner for two at home for about the same price as ordering a large pizza.


----------



## Tin (Nov 12, 2014)

Lobster steamed in sea water is so much better than from the tap. Makes all the difference.


----------



## Dickc (Nov 12, 2014)

Has anyone ever eaten a lobster roll from the little trailer at the top of the North Peak at Sunday river?  They make a pretty darn good one.

(Blatant attempt to make the thread hijack come back to subject......)


----------



## The Sneak (Nov 12, 2014)

Tin said:


> Lobster steamed in sea water is so much better than from the tap. Makes all the difference.



Yeah dude I dunno. I am all about going to Galilee and buying em right off the boat, but I will take my tap water and add coarse salt over say, water from salt pond. I don't even let my dog swim at the boat ramp next to Java Madness. Nasty!


----------



## Tin (Nov 12, 2014)

LOL. Yea I'm good with water from Oakland Beach. Probably why I only eat lobster when I'm in Casco Bay.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 12, 2014)

I will take it anyway you give it to me.

Boiled in salty water
cocnut milk
Milk with slabs of butter
milk with butter and a vanilla bean
Evaporated milk
Steamed with sea water


Seriously, its all good and this thread is making me hungry for something i can't eat till mid may!!!!


----------



## snoseek (Nov 12, 2014)

Dickc said:


> Has anyone ever eaten a lobster roll from the little trailer at the top of the North Peak at Sunday river?  They make a pretty darn good one.
> 
> (Blatant attempt to make the thread hijack come back to subject......)



How much do they get for one?


----------



## Domeskier (Nov 12, 2014)

I suspect I might prefer a lobster roll to the imitation crab meat they put in the so-called California roll.


----------



## Dickc (Nov 12, 2014)

I forget, but they were consistent with the other prices on mountain.  Maybe 12.99 or so.


----------



## nanjil (Nov 12, 2014)

that lobster roll is pretty good, price around 15, I think


----------



## jerryg (Nov 12, 2014)

As a native Mainer, I think lobster is overrated. that said, I'm sure that some New Yorkers probably get sick of their awesome thin crust pizza. Sunday River was fortunate to have a gentleman from NYC move to the area some years ago and opened New York Pizza. I'm not saying it's like buying it in the city or on the slopes of Killington, but it was pretty damned good and inspired a second shop to feature the same style. The New York Pizza recipe is still used somewhere in town, but I don't know if the Barking Dog is the same owner or not.

Another thing we like is T2B skiing. It seems that along with SR, Wildcat, and for all intents and pusposes, SL, got the memo. I know that people claim that KMart has so much more acreage to cover to go T2B, but I call BS. SL covered Tote Road and King's Landing from the SuperQuad, which is 1700 vert and the former being long and wide. Wildcat covered 2100 very with Lynx. While the T2B at SR doesn't have the same vert as those two, it also doesn't have nearly the elevation, at the base, of any open resort. Me thinks that K's gotta get with the program. If I wanted to hike for turns I'd be going to Gulf of Slides and not the Peak Walkway. Period.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 12, 2014)

Dickc said:


> Has anyone ever eaten a lobster roll from the little trailer at the top of the North Peak at Sunday river?  They make a pretty darn good one.
> 
> (Blatant attempt to make the thread hijack come back to subject......)



Not a bad attempt


----------



## Domeskier (Nov 12, 2014)

jerryg said:


> As a native Mainer, I think lobster is overrated. that said, I'm sure that some New Yorkers probably get sick of their awesome thin crust pizza.



I could never get sick of pizza!


----------



## skifree (Nov 12, 2014)

^^^^New haven has better pizza


----------



## Domeskier (Nov 12, 2014)

skifree said:


> ^^^^New haven has better pizza



As long as it doesn't require a knife and fork to eat, I'm game.


----------



## skifree (Nov 12, 2014)

http://www.sallysapizza.com/photos.html


----------



## Domeskier (Nov 12, 2014)

Not sure about the potato pizza...  My favorite is actually Regina's in Boston.


----------



## skifree (Nov 12, 2014)

http://www.yelp.com/biz/lobster-landing-clinton

Back on off topic.  Best lobsta roll around.


----------



## jerryg (Nov 12, 2014)

Too funny. The best lobster roll in CT. Is it double-cocktail hour? 



skifree said:


> http://www.yelp.com/biz/lobster-landing-clinton
> 
> Back on off topic.  Best lobsta roll around.


----------



## skifree (Nov 12, 2014)

Maybe!


----------



## Edd (Nov 12, 2014)

I'd support jail time for putting celery on a lobster roll. Mayo, is decent, but just meat and butter are the ticket, I think.


----------



## Quietman (Nov 12, 2014)

jerryg said:


> If I wanted to hike for turns I'd be going to Gulf of Slides and not the Peak Walkway. Period.



What?  Hike for turns would have to the the "Lobster Claw" in Tuckerman's! :wink:


----------



## jerryg (Nov 12, 2014)

Ha! Well-played! Would be better if it wasn't amongst the carnage and traffic that is Tuck's.


Quietman said:


> What?  Hike for turns would have to the the "Lobster Claw" in Tuckerman's! :wink:


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 13, 2014)

Fried lobster new food idea.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 13, 2014)

I've had tempura fried lobster many times.  Not my favorite, but tasty


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 13, 2014)

skifree said:


> http://www.sallysapizza.com/photos.html



Holy crap.That pizza looks like the real deal but $24 for a large cheese pepperoni?


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 13, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> Holy crap.That pizza looks like the real deal but $24 for a large cheese pepperoni?


Pepperoni is $5.75 extra.  

Their Garden Pizza is $30.00 for a large.  What do you get for your $30?  Fresh tomatoes, mozzarella, onion, zucchini, and basil.

That's insane!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 13, 2014)

I'd rather pay $30 for a large Sally's or something of that quality (never been) than $15 for a large Anywhere's House of Pizza.  

It's like comparing a Ruth Chris Steakhouse to an Outback Steakhouse.  

Unfortunately, all we've got in NH is garbage pizza.  900 degrees in Manchester & now Epping is good, but not amazing.  We've got 3 garbage pizza joints in my town. I don't think I've ordered from any of them in 4 years.  I just make my own dough and sauce and prepare pizza at home when I want it.  My pizza is good, but not amazing as I don't have the proper oven for it.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 13, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd rather pay $30 for a large Sally's or something of that quality (never been) than $15 for a large Anywhere's House of Pizza.
> 
> It's like comparing a Ruth Chris Steakhouse to an Outback Steakhouse.
> 
> Unfortunately, all we've got in NH is garbage pizza.  900 degrees in Manchester & now Epping is good, but not amazing.  We've got 3 garbage pizza joints in my town. I don't think I've ordered from any of them in 4 years.  I just make my own dough and sauce and prepare pizza at home when I want it.  My pizza is good, but not amazing as I don't have the proper oven for it.



True story. I spent 5 years in New Haven and the only part that I miss is the pizza. Flatbread is okay, but not the same. At least Pepes is moving in this direction.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 13, 2014)

I've never understood why Boston has such a lousy pizza scene.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 13, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> I've never understood why Boston has such a lousy pizza scene.



Too many Irish.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 13, 2014)

jerryg said:


> I'm sure that some New Yorkers probably get sick of their awesome thin crust pizza.


No not really. All pizzarias are not created equal though, even here in NYC. I'm lucky to have a very good one close to my house. My favorite slice pictured below. Fresh mozz, fresh crushed tomato, sliced basil & then sprinkled with romano cheese. Simple but delicious.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 13, 2014)

Wonder how good the Pepe's will be.  It's hard to replicate an old oven and what the seasoning imparts on the pie.  For instance, the Santarpio's in Peabody while very good is not quite at the level of the East Boston original IMO.


----------



## Tin (Nov 13, 2014)

SR is blowing again on Right Stuff and other routes to get to the bottom...meanwhile in VT K is "refreshing North Ridge and is leaving Snowdon as is. There is some snow in the area looking at the cams but no guns firing.


----------



## dlague (Nov 13, 2014)

SR is certainly taking advantage of every opportunity and trying to expand quickly!


----------



## Tin (Nov 13, 2014)

So do they or Wildcat win the fall?


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 13, 2014)

Tin said:


> So do they or Wildcat win the fall?



That war has not been decided yet. Wildcat won the battle last weekend but Sunday River won the battle the weekend before. Killington = fail. :razz:


----------



## dlague (Nov 13, 2014)

Tin said:


> So do they or Wildcat win the fall?



I think there have been several wins: 

Sunday River for being the first true lift serve
Wildcat for the first true T2B with greatest amount of vertical
Killington for sustained opening through the week

Honorable mentions Bretton Woods and Sugarloaf

Caught off guard - Killington.  They played it safe and much of the attention in the media went to Bretton Woods and Wildcat this past weekend.  Even Sunday River stole the attention the weekend before with their announcements.

Overall - great PR for all of them!


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 13, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Killington = fail. :razz:


Since K will probably take in the most receipts even with all the 2fers floating around I'd hardly call that fail. It is a business after all.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 13, 2014)

They'll win the receipt battle because of location, not because of product.   SR, Wildcat and even BW are all offering a more compelling ski product right now.  Hell, Sugarloaf will probably ring the least, yet they have the most compelling offering of anywhere open right now.  I'd love to spend a day ripping Tote and King's right now, but I'm not driving 6 hours round trip for the day to do it.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 13, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Since K will probably take in the most receipts even with all the 2fers floating around I'd hardly call that fail. It is a business after all.



If we were only talking money then the ones open who are probably all losing money are failing. At this point in the season it isn't about making money right now but good will and future earnings.


----------



## Dickc (Nov 13, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Wonder how good the Pepe's will be.  It's hard to replicate an old oven and what the seasoning imparts on the pie.  For instance, the Santarpio's in Peabody while very good is not quite at the level of the East Boston original IMO.


Never even knew it was there.  Will have to give it a try as I live only a few miles away.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 13, 2014)

You guys are killing me with the EC pizza. Bianchis-Revere Beach is my favorite. Also a fan of Reginas.

You guys in NYC/Jersey got it good....you don't even know.



I'd put this place right up there with any of them however. I think i ate here 4 times last week as post ride recovery.http://hottomatocafe.com/


Now, Where I am there's 15 fucking pizza shops and I swear dominoes is probably the best option. Reno has one that's pretty good but thats over an hour....hmmmm maybe ill ride down in reno today and get some


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 13, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> At this point in the season it isn't about making money right now but good will and future earnings.


K for the win again.


----------



## Domeskier (Nov 13, 2014)

snoseek said:


> ....hmmmm maybe ill ride down in reno today and get some



Be sure to pick up a pizza, too!


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 13, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> K for the win again.



I think not seeing others are offering more and are being talked about more in the media and on the interwebs.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 13, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I think not seeing others are offering more and are being talked about more in the media and on the interwebs.


Talk is cheap. What counts is ticket sales.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 13, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Talk is cheap. What counts is ticket sales.



Not if you are the customer.  


.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 13, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Not if you are the customer.


Guess you prefer ski areas that fold every few years.


----------



## skifree (Nov 13, 2014)

Strippers?


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 13, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> K for the win again.


Amen.  My sources tell me the lift line on the North Ridge reached 26 minutes last Saturday.  None of the other open areas reported a line of more that a few skiers.  Killington wins, not because they have the best terrain or the best complex.  They win because of their location which makes them both a destination resort and a day trip area.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 13, 2014)

snoseek said:


> ....hmmmm maybe ill ride down in reno today and get some



If you're looking to get some, Reno is a pretty good bet (pun fully intended).  So is Sparks.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 14, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> Amen.  My sources tell me the lift line on the North Ridge reached 26 minutes last Saturday.  None of the other open areas reported a line of more that a few skiers.  Killington wins, not because they have the best terrain or the best complex.  They win because of their location which makes them both a destination resort and a day trip area.



K may win but are the customers? Why is a 26 min lift line a good thing. I actual heard it was longer than 26 mins but every thing seems longer when you are the one standing in the line.


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 14, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> K may win but are the customers? Why is a 26 min lift line a good thing. I actual heard it was longer than 26 mins but every thing seems longer when you are the one standing in the line.


I certainly *don't *think that a long lift line is a good thing.  But my point is that Killington has the location.  For me, it's 2 hours to Killington, 3 for Wildcat and longer for Sunday River or Sugarloaf.  The travel time numbers are even more problematic for the NY/eastern seaboard crowd.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 14, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> K may win but are the customers? Why is a 26 min lift line a good thing. I actual heard it was longer than 26 mins but every thing seems longer when you are the one standing in the line.



Customers should be well aware of limited options this early. More skiers, more it will make Killington realize the risky expenditure of early season is worth it.


----------



## jerryg (Nov 15, 2014)

Your sources weren't in line at the Locke mid-station. The line was unfortunately just as long and would have been longer but half the people were ducking the rope and skiing Sunday Punch T2B. The latter was good because it severely thinning the download line which can be ridiculous with the lift's limited download capacity. 
As for their location making K both a day trip and destination winner; the exact same thing can be said about SR. It really depends on where one is coming from. They serve different markets completely. If this were a telling category for larger areas, Loon, Waterville, and Mt. Snow would be ahead of the other two. Waterville not as much because there's not much in Campton, but Loon is probably the most accessible of all, within close proximity to Boston and 93 going right by the door.
Then again, if you're going for the skiing, stay on the hwy for ten minutes and Cannon destroys.
Everything is subjective in snow country. Just ask each mountain's snow reporters! 



joshua segal said:


> Amen.  My sources tell me the lift line on the North Ridge reached 26 minutes last Saturday.  None of the other open areas reported a line of more that a few skiers.  Killington wins, not because they have the best terrain or the best complex.  They win because of their location which makes them both a destination resort and a day trip area.


----------

